# UGA VIII has been selected!!!



## Cha5e (Dec 15, 2009)

With the prestigious Independence Bowl looming, University President Michael Adams has selected the next mascot for the University of Georgia. UGA VIII's family tree goes back many years, and it has produced many greats. UGA VII was four years old when he passed. The UGA family tree has a strange resemblance to a roller coaster with all of the loop-dee-loops, jumps, and long downhill spirals. Was the selection of yet another inbred bulldog made for a sense of school pride or is it more symbolic? These are leaked photos from UGA VIII and the Toilet, I mean Independence Bowl photoshoot.

Does anyone know hoe to get to Shreveport, Louisiana is? What a joke!!!


----------



## DSGB (Dec 15, 2009)

30-24


----------



## Cha5e (Dec 15, 2009)

Playing after New Years


----------



## General Lee (Dec 15, 2009)

Cha5e said:


> Playing after New Years


But you lost to the Dawgs before New Years......30-24


----------



## Cha5e (Dec 15, 2009)

7-5 is all you should be worried about... Better luck next year.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 15, 2009)

UGA owns you.


----------



## General Lee (Dec 15, 2009)

Cha5e said:


> 7-5 is all you should be worried about... Better luck next year.


Would have been 6 and 6 if we hadn't beat the Nerds 30-24


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 15, 2009)

General Lee said:


> Would have been 6 and 6 if we hadn't beat the Nerds 30-24



Yep... Good thing UGA padded the schedule there at the end.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 15, 2009)

Cha5e said:


> 60-39-5 is all I'm worried about......... Maybe my boys will have better luck in the next 100 years.



There I fixed it for you..........


----------



## Cha5e (Dec 15, 2009)

No Tech fans to back me up? Oh it's 4:40 they are prolly still working. Makes sense now.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 15, 2009)

Hey Chase. What's this??



It's the GT secondary still chasing Caleb King.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 15, 2009)

Cha5e said:


> No Tech fans to back me up? Oh it's 4:40 they are prolly still working. Makes sense now.



What's there to back up???? Your best team in 20 years got beat at home, on national tv, by our worst team in over 15 years......... Congrats they won the ACC and are going to a great bowl, but it doesn't change the fact that UGA beat'em........


----------



## Cha5e (Dec 15, 2009)

Cause you are one of the most tasteful people on here.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Dec 15, 2009)

*Does anyone know hoe to get to Shreveport, Louisiana is? What a joke!!! *



It looks to me like your command of the English language is the funniest thing in this thread.

What are you, about age 13?


----------



## Bullpup969 (Dec 15, 2009)

why must people be sore losers? No matter how you look at it the score was still 30-24. lol


----------



## Cha5e (Dec 15, 2009)

Sorry. I am just getting done with finals. And holding a job. And trying to have a little fun. Just a joke guys. And no 21 in college nice try. You UGA fans have been riding our tails since the loss. Just trying to have a little fun. Looks like i stirred up the hornets nest.


----------



## Cha5e (Dec 15, 2009)

You guys wanted that win and took it from us. It was a heck of a win, and thats why you play the game. Good game, and I am excited about the rest of the season.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 15, 2009)

Cha5e said:


> Sorry. I am just getting done with finals. And holding a job. And trying to have a little fun. Just a joke guys. And no 21 in college nice try. You UGA fans have been riding our tails since the loss. Just trying to have a little fun. Looks like i stirred up the hornets nest.



just getting done with finals at georgia tech, or at another school?


----------



## Cha5e (Dec 15, 2009)

Another School. I am at North Georgia. I am a huge Tech fan, but I am transferring into UGA in Summer of 2010


----------



## HighCotton (Dec 15, 2009)

Cha5e said:


> With the prestigious Independence Bowl looming, University President Michael Adams has selected the next mascot for the University of Georgia. UGA VIII's family tree goes back many years, and it has produced many greats. UGA VII was four years old when he passed. The UGA family tree has a strange resemblance to a roller coaster with all of the loop-dee-loops, jumps, and long downhill spirals. Was the selection of yet another inbred bulldog made for a sense of school pride or is it more symbolic? These are leaked photos from UGA VIII and the Toilet, I mean Independence Bowl photoshoot.
> 
> Does anyone know hoe to get to Shreveport, Louisiana is? What a joke!!!



Yes, UGA ended up in the Independence Bowl and I guess that's not much to brag about.

But I do know that a not so good 7-5 UGA team was plenty good enough to beat the ACC "chumps", I mean "champs".

If not for Joe Cox brain Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- against UK, UGA would have ended up in the Outback or Gator Bowl.

Anyway, it's nice to know that no matter how good GT claims to be, UGA can always claim to be better.  You're the "champs" only of a weak conference.


----------



## Cha5e (Dec 15, 2009)

Well while we are talking about "Ifs and Buts..." I believe that had Nesbitt not been injured against UGA, that game would have ended differently. If Dwyer had not been injured in the first quarter against Miami, I think that game would have been close...


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 15, 2009)

Cha5e said:


> You guys wanted that win and took it from us. It was a heck of a win, and thats why you play the game. Good game, and I am excited about the rest of the season.



study up on the history of the rivalry buddy...UGA has basically owned Tek.


----------



## Cha5e (Dec 15, 2009)

When did I say once Tech was better than UGA? I am talking about one game. One game I was hoping we would win! Oh well. It made no difference in our fate.


----------



## Howard Roark (Dec 15, 2009)

Cha5e said:


> No Tech fans to back me up? Oh it's 4:40 they are prolly still working. Makes sense now.



They are working for Ga. grads.

51-7


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 15, 2009)

Cha5e said:


> \ If Dwyer had not been injured in the first quarter against Miami, I think that game would have been close...



Um. No...   Your secondary had as much success stopping our wr's as your lb's did stopping Caleb King.

If Randy Shannon doesn't stop throwing the football...in the 3rd quarter.... it would have been real ugly.


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 15, 2009)

Unicoidawg said:


> What's there to back up???? Your best team in 20 years got beat at home, on national tv, by our worst team in over 15 years......... Congrats they won the ACC and are going to a great bowl, but it doesn't change the fact that UGA beat'em........



Amen to that brother!!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 15, 2009)

Wow, looks like I missed a good one this afternoon...... 

Just remember Cha5e, Tech is 6-16 against UGA since the year you were born


----------



## DBM78 (Dec 15, 2009)

Cha5e said:


> Well while we are talking about "Ifs and Buts..." I believe that had Nesbitt not been injured against UGA, that game would have ended differently. If Dwyer had not been injured in the first quarter against Miami, I think that game would have been close...



 Was Nesbitt going to play defense and try to stop our running game? Check out the stats 350 on the ground. That's why you lost. Nerds you should be use to this by now.


----------



## DBM78 (Dec 15, 2009)

The geeks shouldn't forget about last years Chicken bowl when LSU blasted you guys what was it 35-3 and it could of been 50-3 but they let up on yall the second half. We all know your going to Orange bowl but act like you been there before OH WAIT YOU HAVEN'T LOL. Let's just hope it isn't a repeat of last years game. Oh yeah 31-24. And the GT fans have jumped off the bandwagon. I don't see any flags or sickers on near as many cars as I use too.


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 15, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Wow, looks like I missed a good one this afternoon......
> 
> Just remember Cha5e, Tech is 6-16 against UGA since the year you were born



Ya think ?
Some poor 21 year old North Georgia student opens up a can 'o "pick on me" and the UGA boys let em have it.  Kind of feel sorry for him too....braggin rights are in their proper place ( Athens) and this poor Trade School fan forgot where he was and unzipped his fly.  To make matters worse...he is transferring to UGA in the fall.
We all still love ya Cha5e


----------



## Sniper Bob (Dec 15, 2009)

WOW...ya'll make us Bama / Auburn fans look like we got some sense


----------



## lilburnjoe (Dec 15, 2009)

I see the thUGA faithful are still celebrating while the ship sinks around them !!  For such a "stellar"  program WITH money !!, sure is funny that all the prestigious DC's are giving them the finger !!!  You recon they know something that the mutt fans don't !!! Ole Rex Robinson knows too !!!

Enjoy yalls trip into the abyss !!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 15, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> I see the thUGA faithful are still celebrating while the ship sinks around them !!  For such a "stellar"  program WITH money !!, sure is funny that all the prestigious DC's are giving them the finger !!!  You recon they know something that the mutt fans don't !!! Ole Rex Robinson knows too !!!
> 
> Enjoy yalls trip into the abyss !!!



Nice avatar  Enjoy knowing this team that is sinking so bad, as you say, still beat you in your own house....Oh yeah, did I mention it was with our worst team....against your best team?  Don't get upset Joey. After the 60th time and the 8th in 9 years, I would figure it gets a little easier to swallow....


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 15, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Enjoy yalls trip into the abyss !!!



hey pumpkin, how is it down there?


----------



## shdybrady19 (Dec 15, 2009)

Cha5e said:


> Well while we are talking about "Ifs and Buts..." I believe that had Nesbitt not been injured against UGA, that game would have ended differently. If Dwyer had not been injured in the first quarter against Miami, I think that game would have been close...



Not much of a team if the absence of one player makes you lose against 2009 uga.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Dec 15, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Nice avatar  Enjoy knowing this team that is sinking so bad, as you say, still beat you in your own house....Oh yeah, did I mention it was with our worst team....against your best team?  Don't get upset Joey. After the 60th time and the 8th in 9 years, I would figure it gets a little easier to swallow....



Upset ?   A blind hog finds an acorn every now and then !!  Looks like a 4th place finish in the EAST next year boys !!  Enjoy !!


----------



## General Lee (Dec 15, 2009)

Cha5e said:


> Oh well. It made no difference in our fate.


Oh yes it did because for the next year,anytime you all get to buzzing too loud for our liking,all we have to do is say 30-24...............


----------



## trubleshooter (Dec 15, 2009)

Cha5e said:


> No Tech fans to back me up? Oh it's 4:40 they are prolly still working. Makes sense now.



All the Tech fans on here are wearing red & black now.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 15, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Upset ?   A blind hog finds an acorn every now and then !!  Looks like a 4th place finish in the EAST next year boys !!  Enjoy !!



Why yes, yes they do. I guess that's evident when you win 1 out of the last 9.....or 6 of the last 22.....  Open mouth, insert foot Little Joe 

Oh, and enjoy knowing that a 4th place SEC East team still owns Tech


----------



## jwea89 (Dec 15, 2009)

man yall are stirrin the pot with the wrong people


----------



## lilburnjoe (Dec 15, 2009)

General Lee said:


> Oh yes it did because for the next year,anytime you all get to buzzing too loud for our liking,all we have to do is say 30-24...............



Blind hog syndrome !!   4 National Titles with the 5th on the way !!


----------



## Cha5e (Dec 16, 2009)

shdybrady19 said:


> Not much of a team if the absence of one player makes you lose against 2009 uga.


Sorry I figured a quarterback was a pretty imporatant part of a football team. My bad.


----------



## DBM78 (Dec 16, 2009)

Cha5e said:


> Sorry I figured a quarterback was a pretty imporatant part of a football team. My bad.



What did he miss 2 drives. Give me a break. When you have a option QB he is going to get hurt during some games and the season. What do you Tech fans expect their not playing two hand touch.


----------



## Palmetto (Dec 16, 2009)

Cha5e said:


> Well while we are talking about "Ifs and Buts..." I believe that had Nesbitt not been injured against UGA, that game would have ended differently. If Dwyer had not been injured in the first quarter against Miami, I think that game would have been close...



Have we already forgotten that AJ Greene was out for the Dawgs?

Face it UGA owns Tech.....period

Bunch of pocket protecter wearing, no girlfriend having, Saturn driving, Star Trek Convention attending, calculater packing dorks........


----------



## lilburnjoe (Dec 16, 2009)

Palmetto said:


> Have we already forgotten that AJ Greene was out for the Dawgs?
> 
> Face it UGA owns Tech.....period
> 
> Bunch of pocket protecter wearing, no girlfriend having, Saturn driving, Star Trek Convention attending, calculater packing dorks........



Woof woof woof


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 16, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Woof woof woof



sting em


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 16, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Upset ?   A blind hog finds an acorn every now and then !!  Looks like a 4th place finish in the EAST next year boys !!  Enjoy !!





BlackSmoke said:


> Why yes, yes they do. I guess that's evident when you win 1 out of the last 9.....or 6 of the last 22.....  Open mouth, insert foot Little Joe
> 
> Oh, and enjoy knowing that a 4th place SEC East team still owns Tech





lilburnjoe said:


> Blind hog syndrome !!   4 National Titles with the 5th on the way !!



What's the matter Jo-Jo? Cat got your tongue? Or is that foot still in your mouth


----------



## HighCotton (Dec 16, 2009)

Cha5e said:


> Well while we are talking about "Ifs and Buts..." I believe that had Nesbitt not been injured against UGA, that game would have ended differently. If Dwyer had not been injured in the first quarter against Miami, I think that game would have been close...



And A.J. Greene didn't play for UGA.

So, your point is ridiculous and irrelevant.

Nerd boy.


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 16, 2009)

Ahh...such sweet bliss.  And we get to enjoy threads like this for at least another 10 months.


----------



## bonaireboy (Dec 16, 2009)

UGA owns Tech like Florida own UGA....sucks that both Georgia teams basically start the 0-1 every year  UF has beat more dawgs then Mike Vick every thought about...


----------



## DSGB (Dec 16, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Woof woof woof



Is this liljoey?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 16, 2009)

DSGB said:


> Is this liljoey?



just because you don't understand his graph doesn't mean its not clever.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 16, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> just because you don't understand his graph doesn't mean its not funny.



His chart is even funnier considering which team won


----------



## DSGB (Dec 16, 2009)

I understand it just fine. Week 13 didn't quite turn out how he had hoped, though.

He looks about as clever as these guys.
http://heyjennyslater.blogspot.com/2009/11/poetry-of-premature-trash-talk.html


----------



## ShimanoFisherman (Dec 16, 2009)

bonaireboy said:


> UGA owns Tech like Florida own UGA....sucks that both Georgia teams basically start the 0-1 every year  UF has beat more dawgs then Mike Vick every thought about...



We own both teams if you look at the all time record.  In the last six years we have won 2 out of six against the Gators.  That is twice as many as Tech has won against us in the same time span.


----------



## Rem 742 (Dec 16, 2009)

Is he mainly a passer or can he tuck it and run?


----------



## leadoff (Dec 16, 2009)

Palmetto said:


> Bunch of pocket protecter wearing, no girlfriend having, Saturn driving, Star Trek Convention attending, calculater packing dorks........


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 16, 2009)

leadoff said:


>



isn't the guy on the far left the same guy that was in the gt tricycle commercial?


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 16, 2009)

Techies-- The dawgs are in your head-- again.
When things go bad for you in the Orange bowl(what a joke!!), and they will, you will be thinking ---30-24 --oh no here we go again!! We are going to LOSE- again.Seen it before.

Beating Tech never gets old. Just keeps getting better and better. Can't wait till next - in Athens .


----------



## Cha5e (Dec 16, 2009)

Typical UGA fan


----------



## DSGB (Dec 16, 2009)

Cha5e said:


> Typical UGA fan



You really want to play this game?


----------



## Palmetto (Dec 16, 2009)

Cha5e said:


> Typical UGA fan



Cousins?


----------



## Cha5e (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah prolly are cousins. Those are bad. lol


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 16, 2009)

Palmetto said:


> Cousins?



well played.


----------



## ShimanoFisherman (Dec 16, 2009)

Where do ya'll find the Tech pictures?  When I look for them all that comes up is UGA pics.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Dec 16, 2009)

Here's a fine looking couple with poochies on their minds !


----------



## lilburnjoe (Dec 16, 2009)

Another fine fan ?


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 16, 2009)

This is a stupid thread.  Tech sucks.  We own you.  Nice avatars kids.


----------



## ShimanoFisherman (Dec 16, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Here's a fine looking couple with poochies on their minds !



Yeh, thats funny, make fun of a handicap kid with his mother.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 16, 2009)

ShimanoFisherman said:


> Yeh, thats funny, make fun of a handicap kid with his mother.



Dude don't even respond.  The complete abscence of dignity and decency doesn't deserve a comment.


----------



## ShimanoFisherman (Dec 16, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Dude don't even respond.  The complete abscence of dignity and decency doesn't deserve a comment.



Good advice SGD.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 16, 2009)

I thought it a fun thread.
Tech steppin in it again!!

30-24 see ya next year.
Shootin for 8 out of 9


----------



## ShimanoFisherman (Dec 16, 2009)

Twiggbuster said:


> I thought it a fun thread.
> Tech steppin in it again!!
> 
> 30-24 see ya next year.
> Shootin for 8 out of 9



I think it's 8 out of 9 now.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Dec 16, 2009)

ShimanoFisherman said:


> I think it's 8 out of 9 now.



1 and 1 !!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 16, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> 1 and 1 !!



um....ok, well then we are 1-0 if you want to look at it that way


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 16, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> 1 and 1 !!



Ther you go thinking again there liljoey. UGA owns Tech and allways will!! I dont know if ive told you yet, but love the avatar


----------



## bigfeet (Dec 16, 2009)

I guess its o.k. to own the state of georgia,since all the states surrounding georgia own the dawgs!


----------



## ShimanoFisherman (Dec 16, 2009)

bigfeet said:


> I guess its o.k. to own the state of georgia,since all the states surrounding georgia own the dawgs!



Nice try, but since the year 2000 our records vs SEC teams from the surrounding states are:

Alabama-3 and 1
Auburn-6 and 4
Tenn-6 and 4
USC-7 and 3
Vandy-9 and 1
Florida-2 and 8

So yeah, 1 state has owned us the last 10 seasons.  I give you an A for effort though.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 16, 2009)

ShimanoFisherman said:


> Nice try, but since the year 2000 our records vs SEC teams from the surrounding states are:
> 
> Alabama-3 and 1
> Auburn-6 and 4
> ...


----------



## Palmetto (Dec 16, 2009)

ShimanoFisherman said:


> Nice try, but since the year 2000 our records vs SEC teams from the surrounding states are:
> 
> Alabama-3 and 1
> Auburn-6 and 4
> ...



Nice! Love it.......

Bigfeet in Big mouth


----------



## jwea89 (Dec 16, 2009)

man yall are makin me feel dumb for bein a tech fan and i aint even involved in this thread, uga beat tech this year, hands down, played a better game, and won, that revoked every right we as tech fans had when it came to talkin junk about uga, theres 11 other teams we can talk about but uga aint on the list this year

wait till next year then maybe we can talk again, i honestly dont see how you can post all these pictures and talk all the trash, they won


----------



## Dutch (Dec 17, 2009)

ShimanoFisherman said:


> Nice try, but since the year 2000 our records vs SEC teams from the surrounding states are:
> 
> Alabama-3 and 1
> Auburn-6 and 4
> ...



ZING!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 17, 2009)

ShimanoFisherman said:


> Yeh, thats funny, make fun of a handicap kid with his mother.





South GA Dawg said:


> Dude don't even respond.  The complete abscence of dignity and decency doesn't deserve a comment.



You two have got to be joking...


----------



## ShimanoFisherman (Dec 17, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> You two have got to be joking...



Yeh, kind of.


----------



## bigfeet (Dec 17, 2009)

I thought that would wake you muttheads up.I though we were talking this year,not since the beginning of time.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 17, 2009)

This thread should be given cement shoes and tossed into Jackson Lake.


----------



## ShimanoFisherman (Dec 17, 2009)

bigfeet said:


> I thought that would wake you muttheads up.I though we were talking this year,not since the beginning of time.



Well your statement is still wrong.  We beat South Carolina and Auburn.  If you would have said the teams to the north and south of us owned us this year, then your statement would show that you actually know what you were talking about.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 17, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> You two have got to be joking...



Not really.  Wasn't referring to that particular post.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 17, 2009)

jwea89 said:


> man yall are makin me feel dumb for bein a tech fan and i aint even involved in this thread, uga beat tech this year, hands down, played a better game, and won, that revoked every right we as tech fans had when it came to talkin junk about uga, theres 11 other teams we can talk about but uga aint on the list this year
> 
> wait till next year then maybe we can talk again, i honestly dont see how you can post all these pictures and talk all the trash, they won


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 18, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> sting em




Haha!!!!  Awesome.  Where is the picture of CPJ as Han Solo?


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 18, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Another fine fan ?



Least you girlfriend has good taste.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Dec 18, 2009)

Your dad is a fine fan too !!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 18, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Your dad is a fine fan too !!



Nope, not just a fan. He is an Alumni, class of 1961.  I was raised right.


----------

